# My First ND Kid a Little Buck single



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

This little guy was Born this AM, :kidblue:

http://i1051.photobucket.com/albums/s42 ... hanna2.jpg


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Trying to post pic, Thanks for your patience


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He's flashy like his mama!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats! LOve their colouring


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice color for your firsty!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very nice looking little guy!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank You All so much for your replys. I am so excited to have this healthy little guy. LOL I got over him being a him. He is so tiny, the chickens are taller than he is. Regards, Sandy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable baby!


----------

